# iphones photographs imported as a video



## Mike Leng (May 11, 2016)

I've imported all my iPhone photographs to lightroom, they are all showing as a video, and lightroom won't let me edit them in develop mode . Am I missing something on my import settings .
regards
Mike


----------



## DGStinner (May 11, 2016)

What model iPhone?  If it's a 6S/6S Plus, I wonder if it has to do with "live photos" which is really a small video clip.


----------



## Mike Leng (May 11, 2016)

Hi Dave
Yes its the iPhone 6S, I'm still using my Aperture software on my other computer, and the iPhone photographs, import to there as a jpg file . I cant understand why Lightroom reads them as a mov. file


----------



## DGStinner (May 11, 2016)

Since you're on CC, have you tried using Lr Mobile to import the images?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 11, 2016)

Aperture is old software, so it won't support something new like 'live photos', which is indeed a short video. Most likely it imports a jpeg preview. Have you checked the size of the photo in Aperture?


----------



## Mike Leng (May 11, 2016)

Hi Dave
I'm just syncing my mobile to my Lightroom on my desktop, I think thats what happening .


----------



## Mike Leng (May 11, 2016)

Hi Johan
Average size of the photographs ( 430 of them ) are 3.75 MB


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 11, 2016)

I was thinking about the size in pixels...


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 11, 2016)

Mike,

What is the extension on the filenames of those image files? Is it .JPG, or is it .MOV or something else? You said it's jpg in Aperture, but what is it in Lightroom?


----------



## Mike Leng (May 11, 2016)

Hi Johan  Pixel Size 4032 x 3024 , Hi Hal Its showing file extension mov.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 11, 2016)

Then it's a movie, and DGStinner and Johan were probably correct.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 11, 2016)

Mike Leng said:


> Hi Johan  Pixel Size 4032 x 3024 , Hi Hal Its showing file extension mov.



OK, that means that there is a full-size preview. That is what Aperture uses, while Lightroom uses the movie file.


----------



## Mike Leng (May 11, 2016)

Ok so I've taken 430 movies, yet in my Aperture Library they are jpgs,  how is lightroom not recognising them as jpgs


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 11, 2016)

Mike Leng said:


> Ok so I've taken 430 movies, yet in my Aperture Library they are jpgs,  how is lightroom not recognising them as jpgs



They *are* movies, but apparently with a jpeg image as well. Have you checked the option in Lightroom's preferences to treat raw + jpeg as separate files? It's possible that Lightroom imports both, but treats the jpegs the same way as raw + jpeg. I've seen this happening too with a tiff and a jpeg with the same name. Check that option, then synchronize the folder again. You may find that Lightroom suddenly shows both a movie and a photo...


----------



## Mike Leng (May 11, 2016)

Thank you Johan I have checked the option in Lightroom's preferences to treat raw + jpeg as separate files now, the jpgs are still not showing though, shall I delete these versions and re import them again .


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 11, 2016)

Mike Leng said:


> Thank you Johan I have checked the option in Lightroom's preferences to treat raw + jpeg as separate files now, the jpgs are still not showing though, shall I delete these versions and re import them again .



You have to synchronize the folder before they would show up, but deleting them and importing them again should also work.


----------



## Mike Leng (May 11, 2016)

Thank you Johan, I've synchronised them and the jpgs are showing in Lightroom, so if I import them do I need to delete the mov. files . On my future imports can I just import the jpg files, and not the mov. file


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 11, 2016)

Yes, you can simply delete the movies if you don't want to keep them.


----------



## Mike Leng (May 11, 2016)

Thank you for your time and patience .


----------

